# New Screen Savers



## davistroy (Jan 20, 2009)

Does anyone have new screen savers this AM?  Seems like I have a new set.


----------



## kevin63 (Feb 10, 2009)

davistroy said:


> Does anyone have new screen savers this AM? Seems like I have a new set.


Yeah seems to be. I have some that I have not seen before, and I know it's cycled several times since I got it last week. These are new. Guess they downloaded when I turned on the wireless service.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

What are some of the new ones?

L


----------



## mwvickers (Jan 26, 2009)

Anyone care to post pics?


----------



## kevin63 (Feb 10, 2009)

Leslie said:


> What are some of the new ones?
> 
> L


Seems like some other writers Virginia Woolf,Alexandre Dumas, Jules Verne that's all I've seen so far.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

kevin63 said:


> Seems like some other writers Virginia Woolf,Alexandre Dumas, Jules Verne that's all I've seen so far.


I have all of them. They aren't new.

L


----------



## kevin63 (Feb 10, 2009)

Leslie said:


> I have all of them. They aren't new.
> 
> L


Reallly? I've not seen them before and it seems like it has cycled more than once, I've seen some of the others quite a few times. That's strange. It's not like I haven't been paying attention either, I look at it when I put it to sleep and turn it on. Guess there's still more to see.


----------



## Karen (Feb 12, 2009)

I saw somewhere that there are 24 or 25 screen savers on K2.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Even though they are supposed to cycle in order I feel like I see Oscar Wilde and Edgar Allan Poe 3x as often as I see some of the other folks.

L


----------



## davistroy (Jan 20, 2009)

Here are some of the ones I'd not seen before (sorry for the crappy photos):


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I have all those. The one with the birds is recycled from K1. I think the guy with the lions might be too. The one with the type was there before, but they updated the email address. The Kindle with the falling letters is completely new to the K2.

L


----------



## ELDogStar (Dec 19, 2008)

All the photos or ones mentioned were on my K2 at delivery.

Eric


----------



## ELDogStar (Dec 19, 2008)

Leslie said:


> I have all those. The one with the birds is recycled from K1. I think the guy with the lions might be too. The one with the type was there before, but they updated the email address. The Kindle with the falling letters is completely new to the K2.
> 
> L


I had them all.

Hmmm...

EL


----------



## davistroy (Jan 20, 2009)

Sorry for the false alarm then.  I just hadn't seen them before.


----------



## kevin63 (Feb 10, 2009)

davistroy said:


> Sorry for the false alarm then. I just hadn't seen them before.


Yeah I've had those on mine since the beginning, but the ones I've mentioned, today was the 1st time I had seen them, but Leslie and some others had seen them all, so I don't know. Maybe I need to go to the eye doctor again, I'm starting to see things, lol


----------



## traceyreads (Dec 18, 2008)

I was so happy to see the birds screensaver made it over from Kindle 1 - it was my favorite.  Oscar still gives me the creeps.


----------



## wilsondm2 (Dec 8, 2008)

traceyreads said:


> I was so happy to see the birds screensaver made it over from Kindle 1 - it was my favorite. Oscar still gives me the creeps.


Yeh - if they won't let us put our own on there, I sure wish they'd at least let us edit out the ones we don't want. It really does seem like Oscar, Poe, and Harriet Beecher Stowe come up way way too often. <grin>


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Aw, man, I was hoping this was true. 

Yes, I've had all those since the beginning--and they're a huge improvement over Oscar, Jane, et al.

**impatiently waiting for a screensaver hack.....**


----------



## Crodley (Feb 26, 2009)

I wish they'd at least let us pick one we prefer to come up all the time.  I really don't like seeing the authors so much.


----------



## Avalon (Oct 28, 2008)

I cycled through mine, nothing new, in fact I know I'm missing at least one, the Hey Diddle Diddle:

Agatha Christie
St. Jerome by Durer
Charlotte Bronte
James Joyce
Virginia Woolf
Alexandre Dumas
Jules Verne
Kindle Feedback-coding device
Edgar Allan Poe
Erasmus by Holbein
Mark Twain
Harriet Beecher Stowe
Oscar Wilde
Sybilla Persica
John Milton
Lewis Carroll
Johannes Aquila illumination
Albert Brandenburg by Durer
Emily Dickinson
Jane Austen
Cathedral architectural plan
Hevelius sextant
John Steinbeck
Ophiuchus Constellation
Audubon Finches on Branch
Kindle definition


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I don't remember James Joyce, Lewis Carroll, Edgar Allan Poe, or Mark Twain from my K1 screensavers. I have them all now.

L


----------



## Avalon (Oct 28, 2008)

Leslie, I think Sybilla and St. Jerome are new since K1, but the list above is the not new today to the K2, it's the same screensavers since I got K2.  

But I was almost certain I saw the Cat & Fiddle screensaver from K1 on my K2; now I don't find it.  I actually liked that one!


----------



## ELDogStar (Dec 19, 2008)

Avalon said:


> But I was almost certain I saw the Cat & Fiddle screensaver from K1 on my K2; now I don't find it. I actually liked that one!


I still have it on my K2.

EL


----------



## Avalon (Oct 28, 2008)

ELDogStar said:


> I still have it on my K2.
> 
> EL


Cool. I wonder what I did wrong. And how my Kindle knows I did it. heh heh . . .


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

ELDogStar said:


> I still have it on my K2.
> 
> EL


You have the Cat and the Fiddle on your K2?


----------



## Bijou (Jan 6, 2009)

I've never seen the Cat and the FIddle and I also did NOT have the ones the OP didn't have.....until today!  I don't know what's going on but I noticed the difference right away today when I was playing around with it.


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

I haven't seen the cat and fiddle on K2, yet, but I haven't gone through them all.. all the ones mentioned I have seen at least once.

And GAH.. once again I look down at the sleeping K2 and there is Oscar Wilde.  He is the dominant image.


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

I just did the cycling.. mine started with Oscar Wilde, but went in exactly the same order. And no Hey Diddle Diddle...



Avalon said:


> I cycled through mine, nothing new, in fact I know I'm missing at least one, the Hey Diddle Diddle:
> 
> Agatha Christie
> St. Jerome by Durer
> ...


----------

